# outrageous bride cons fiance w



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/44263...-fake-stag-do-hiding-caravan-family-disowned/

This happened recently in the UK. Feel for the guy!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

British slang is hilarious.

Also, can I just say...

WOOF!!!


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

This woman was already out on bail for credit card fraud. 
The money she stole likely saved him years of mess down the road had he married her so I'd call it a win and move on


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

" - as her own brother calls her an "evil cow"

I laughed out loud.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> British slang is hilarious.
> 
> Also, can I just say...
> 
> WOOF!!!


She's been grabbed by the Fuzz: https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/44456...rrested-by-cops-after-hiding-in-caravan-park/

I hope you like the extra British slang, there?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

This is the north of England you are dealing with.
Things are ....different there.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> This is the north of England you are dealing with.
> Things are ....different there.


It's the North West of England, Whitehaven.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> It's the North West of England, Whitehaven.


Don't be pedantic Matt.
I heard it said often enough to never venture further north than Watford though I must admit to visiting Leeds a few times.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> This is the north of England you are dealing with.
> Things are ....different there.


They remember?

More seriously, £440 for 4 nights and airfare, would that have been realisticly doable? Maybe I have them backwards, I thought Ibiza was pricier than Mallorca.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> Don't be pedantic Matt.
> I heard it said often enough to never venture further north than Watford though I must admit to visiting Leeds a few times.


I think you misheard, there's no point in going south of Watford Gap as it's a cultural wasteland.

You don't expect to see stuff like this from the Lake District. That sounds like normal life in Essex though.

Someone needs to teach dude how to do up a tie. I had a smaller knot than that in the early 80s!!


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> They remember?
> 
> More seriously, £440 for 4 nights and airfare, would that have been realisticly doable? Maybe I have them backwards, I thought Ibiza was pricier than Mallorca.


I don't think any of the characters in that story are the sharpest tools in the shed.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Don't be pedantic Matt.
> I heard it said often enough to never venture further north than Watford though I must admit to visiting Leeds a few times.


Not being pedantic, just pointing out that the far North West of England is potentially even more different.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> They remember?
> 
> More seriously, £440 for 4 nights and airfare, would that have been realisticly doable? Maybe I have them backwards, I thought Ibiza was pricier than Mallorca.


With a group discount, special offers, a good deal on airfares, off peak, I think £440 each would be doable.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> They remember?
> 
> More seriously, £440 for 4 nights and airfare, would that have been realisticly doable? Maybe I have them backwards, I thought Ibiza was pricier than Mallorca.


In Europe they have an airline called Ryanair.Google them and check their prices.If you are willing to travel with hand luggage only,no suitcase or checked in baggage then they are unbelievably cheap.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> *This woman was already out on bail for credit card fraud. *
> The money she stole likely saved him years of mess down the road had he married her so I'd call it a win and move on


And he STILL wanted to marry her? He definitely need the 2x4 of this situation--he's lucky she pulled this stunt, he dodged a bullet.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I think he should have her on the Jeremy Kyle Show!


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

Fraud and forgery? Why didn't he call the police?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

EunuchMonk said:


> Fraud and forgery? Why didn't he call the police?


In this part of the world calling the cops would be seen as a far worse transgression than anything she did.


----------



## oneMOreguy (Aug 22, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Don't be pedantic Matt.
> I heard it said often enough to never venture further north than Watford though I must admit to visiting Leeds a few times.


I wonder how many, like me, had to google the meaning of pedantic.......grinning. I'm a double engineer.....no such thing as too many minor details in my world. ....lol. I am guessing it is a word my wife uses to describe me behind my back however.......

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

oneMOreguy said:


> I wonder how many, like me, had to google the meaning of pedantic.......grinning. I'm a double engineer.....no such thing as too many minor details in my world. ....lol. I am guessing it is a word my wife uses to describe me behind my back however.......
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


It is a perfectly cromulent word.(nod to the simpsons lol.)


----------



## sissyphus (Feb 1, 2012)

she actually does look like a cow. Moooooooo!>


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

sissyphus said:


> she actually does look like a cow. Moooooooo!>


It was him and his friends who got milked though.😄


----------

